# Venting and flue pipe sizing for gas water heaters



## Bruce Kramer (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a Master Plumber in Ohio. Over the past couple of years we have had issues with the new gas water heaters as to venting ssues and flue pipe sizing (when a newer furnace has been installed.) How much information do you give the customer without scaring them off? Too much information is overwhelming; too little and it leaves the contractor with a liability issue. The manufacturer says the installation is not correct until the venting and flue pipe issues are addressed; yet it could pass inspection. How are some of you addressing these issues?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

The manufacturer's instructions need to be followed. Codes allow for alot of half-assed work. Do it right or sub it out to Home Depot.


----------

